# Resistance Bands



## Dan TT

After a good set of resistance bands.

Any recommendations?


----------



## banzi

I got a great set from Aldi, had them 2 years, could do with some new ones.


----------



## nunrgguy

Bodylastics. You can go up to quite serious poundages with them, they won't snap in your face. Just be wary if you try to do squats without some kind of bar (yes they do go that heavy) - you'll snap your arms back lol.


----------



## Dan TT

http://www.probikekit.co.uk/sports-accessories/nike-long-length-medium-resistance-band-grey/black/bright-citrus/11041618.html?utm_source=googleprod&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=gp_clothing&affil=thggpsad&switchcurrency=GBP&shippingcountry=GB&gclid=CjwKEAjwt_isBRDuisOm1dTQqGISJAAfRrEA5Rh8k-mzUmrl-LtucA006OcUD0zO1hh61o6gQUVLVBoCjH_w_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CP3kgOr0zsYCFZYHGQodUPsHVQ

Found these and look decent. What do people think? I have no idea if I want ones with handles or just bands.

Only want them for a quick pump really nothing drastic.


----------



## nunrgguy

Buy cheap, buy twice


----------



## Dan TT

nunrgguy said:


> Buy cheap, buy twice


would you call them cheap? usual is about 20 quid+ and that includes a set of them.


----------



## raptordog

These are good quality and do the job.....








#

Far priced too at £1.99.....

eeeerh.... just lets forget it lads.....miss read the thread tile..... :whistling:


----------



## nWo

> These are good quality and do the job.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #
> 
> Far priced too at £1.99.....
> 
> eeeerh.... just lets forget it lads.....miss read the thread tile..... :whistling:


Not even gonna ask...


----------



## Sub-Zero

Another vote here for the Bodylastics ones. I bought mine from amazon and are a quality bit of kit!


----------



## nunrgguy

> would you call them cheap? usual is about 20 quid+ and that includes a set of them.


You've not experienced one of them snapping in your face yet, that's all I'll say :thumb:

Looking at it the other way, £20 is expensive. All you're getting is bands? Bands that don't go up to much of a resistance, the handles aren't heavy duty, I've known those to snap mid set, there's no ancilliary equipment - ankle straps, door chocks etc.

At some point you will be on the move, and want to do a full workout, they won't suffice.

Bodylastics ones have a piece of rope up the middle, they can't snap.

The handles are HEAVY duty. You get 2 sets.

The clips are heavy duty.

You get ankle straps so you can do leg curls etc.

You get a thingy, don't know what it's called so you can do leg curls, crossovers, pulldowns, tricep pushdowns etc.

You get a decent carry bag.

All for £100 or so.

Add in a bar and you can even do squats with a decent weight.

Plus they will not, ever, snap in your face doing bicep curls and take your eye out.

No I'm not a rep.

But I have had cheap bands snap.

Still got 2 eyes though.


----------



## Dan TT

nunrgguy said:


> You've not experienced one of them snapping in your face yet, that's all I'll say :thumb:
> 
> Looking at it the other way, £20 is expensive. All you're getting is bands? Bands that don't go up to much of a resistance, the handles aren't heavy duty, I've known those to snap mid set, there's no ancilliary equipment - ankle straps, door chocks etc.
> 
> At some point you will be on the move, and want to do a full workout, they won't suffice.
> 
> Bodylastics ones have a piece of rope up the middle, they can't snap.
> 
> The handles are HEAVY duty. You get 2 sets.
> 
> The clips are heavy duty.
> 
> You get ankle straps so you can do leg curls etc.
> 
> You get a thingy, don't know what it's called so you can do leg curls, crossovers, pulldowns, tricep pushdowns etc.
> 
> You get a decent carry bag.
> 
> All for £100 or so.
> 
> Add in a bar and you can even do squats with a decent weight.
> 
> Plus they will not, ever, snap in your face doing bicep curls and take your eye out.
> 
> No I'm not a rep.
> 
> But I have had cheap bands snap.
> 
> Still got 2 eyes though.


Haha cheers for your help bro, much appreciated. But £100 is way way over what I wanted to spend, only want to take on holiday and quick pumps at home.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

WTF........Go lift some weights...

.  Old school......


----------



## Dan TT

Sub-Zero said:


> Another vote here for the Bodylastics ones. I bought mine from amazon and are a quality bit of kit!


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bodylastics-Resistance-anti-snap-exercise-components/dp/B0026JESLK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1436523297&sr=8-2&keywords=bodylastics

Would they be suitable do you think for just quick pump work etc?


----------



## Sub-Zero

> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bodylastics-Resistance-anti-snap-exercise-components/dp/B0026JESLK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1436523297&sr=8-2&keywords=bodylastics
> 
> Would they be suitable do you think for just quick pump work etc?


Yes definitely, they come with 5 or 6 different resistance bands with handles and attachments.


----------



## Dan TT

Sub-Zero said:


> Yes definitely, they come with 5 or 6 different resistance bands with handles and attachments.


Cheers mate. Ordered em :thumbup1:


----------

